# Trend combination router base copy



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

Made a copy of the Trend router base and apart from the benefit of cheap pieces of scrap, I´ve found it very useful. Easy to make, cheap and versatile all in one package!


----------



## Shells (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks well-made. You obviously take pride in your work.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hans, besides routing small circles and using this as an edge guide do you ever use this for the other claimed 5 functions?


----------



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

As you do, Susan. Appreciate the feed back.
Hans


----------



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

Mike, I intend to use it as a panel groove copier as well, and these three functions was the reason for me to make it. Too much money to pay for the brand one, cheap and good enough shop made.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You did a nice job on this Hans.

For new members who are not familiar with the CRB here are two versions of it from Trend and M-Power.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

nice job....


----------



## Woodworker wannabe (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice job.


----------



## Cycle-Guy (Mar 13, 2014)

Good job Hans it makes a change to see someone copy a Trend design as they are very good at copying themselves. I belive most of there product are just rebrands


----------



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

Mark, thanks for that comment! I wasn´t fully aware of the Trend strategy. "As you sow so shall you reap"


----------

